# my 1 year old bully dog.



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I was just wondering what you think of this dog.. Hes papered 50% razoredge and 50% gotti.. but hes not 100+ lbs only like 65lbs.. and hes like 17-18inches tall at the withers 21 1/2 -22 inch head is that really to small for a bully or is he a apbt.. to me his head is way to big for a apbt... well I just was wondering your concept of the dog and would you even think he do good for a stud.. every1 in my town wants to stud with him but i was wondering do you think he can actually do good for studding on the enternet... and if i did id be looking for a bigger wider bully female.. here are pics thanks for any comments good or bad....and o ya this dog never gets tired he runs for miles when were at football field...
hes 1 year old also.. and I was thinking of starting him pulling weights..I have the stuff but iv been just waiting till hes 1year+.. and my uncle has trained alot of dogs so I think he can help me train to pull weights.. but my uncle has pitts well see if he helps lol...
































and he has a scab on his head from getting out of the fench EVEN WITH A LEASH ATTACHED.. BUT NOW HES INSIDE CUZ IM TIRED OF HIM GETTING OUT LOL..AND I DO NOT FIGHT MY DOG SO DONT SAY THAT .. this dog is to chicken to fight anything anyways lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i'd say bully. for sure.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like an AB cross to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Whether he looks like one or not the fact that he is RE/Gotti says American Bully without having to look at a ped or pictures. Those lines have been known to be crossed with other breeds thus making up the breed American bully. Before you consider making him a Stud you first have to see if he is worthy to breed. Does he have any titles and does he have any health tests done? Those are just some of the basics, AB have many health issues and you have to consider that before breeding.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

*a good pic*

for the post below HES NOT BOXER... lol hes registered as a pitbull.. with adba.. im going to register him with abkc also ...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Good looking boy....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well you said that your dog doesn't have any aggression for wp? I am confused on what that means, i know you edited your post but I am a mod and can see all! lol
But you also were talking about health tests and and you said the vet said he had nothing wrong with him.

DO NOT BREED YOUR DOG. not to be rude or mean just trying to give you some help. You know very little about what type of dog you have by the questions you ask and I know everyone has to start somewhere but you have a ton to learn before you even consider breeding. You dog also is very obviously has been crossed with something and I would guess American bulldog. If you look at his up turned muzzle and the roundness of his head that says it right there.

Just because you have a dog who can make puppies does not mean you should and in this case I do not think you should since your dog is not standard or an APBT or well bred bully. If you want to breed again you do have a lot to learn but also you want to start with the best stock possible.

As far as weight pull you can see if he has the drive for it and we have a whole section in this forum dedicated to weight pull. Check it out and get started! He does not have to be intact to do wright pull!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My husband said he could have been mixed with boxer I still say it looks like AB but I guess it could be either.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the ukc won't dual rgister with razors edge dogs any more because they say they are mutts cross breed with old English bull dogs.
fyi


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

In that first pic he looks like a grimlin.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When did you hear that? I am sure that is a rumor that was started a while ago I know many RE dogs that are still being registered.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I called a judge inspector on saturday because I am getting blue dual registerd and the first judge i talked to said they aren't suposed register dogs with big heads any more. because they were trying to get back to the original look. and he said their was a judge closer to me than him so i called the one closer to me and I told him what the other one said and he told me that its not blue dogs with big heads its razors edge dogs because they admitted to cross breading not joke not a rumor this came right from a judge inspector for the uninted kennel club.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

He looks kinda Boxery to me...is he registered? His snout looks really short.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I told him Blue has watchdog/eli blood he said its judt razors edge.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> He looks kinda Boxery to me...is he registered? His snout looks really short.


that is what i thought really short.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I told him Blue has watchdog/eli blood he said its judt razors edge.


What about Gotti? Theyre the same thing...I feel like this is just someone pulling the power card...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well if i had a razors edge dog i would not try with that judge.lmao i have no idea he just said razors edge maybe the gotti people know how to keep their mouth shut.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is not the same, they are talking about extreme dogs are no longer part of the breed standard as if this year. I just talked to my friend who is a UKC evaluator and she said they cannot discriminate against the pedigree. They have NO rule against registering RE dogs they just will not register a dog who is overdone. Overdone bullies trying to register in the UKC is what they are trying to prevent. It does nothing for all the over done bullies that are already registered.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah what i said was they were no longer dual registering bully razors edge witch means it would not be in there registry already. and thanks for straightening that out for me i guess you never know what your gonna be told even from the reprasinatives.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's BS that they said they are no longer registering RE dogs. You should pm me his name so i can turn him into the UKC. That is wrong and he is putting his personal bias into the UKC and that is BS.

Yes the UKC will reg RE as long as they are not overdone and to bred standard.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes my dog is registered... and do you think my dog is over done???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Since you asked here is what I see structurally
Yes his head is extreme and his muzzle too short. He lacks length of upper arm and he is a little straight in the stifle. I can't tell for sure but he also looks high in the rear.

These are all conformation flaws of course but if he is just a pet he is what he is and just love him!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That's BS that they said they are no longer registering RE dogs. You should pm me his name so i can turn him into the UKC. That is wrong and he is putting his personal bias into the UKC and that is BS.
> 
> Yes the UKC will reg RE as long as they are not overdone and to bred standard.


im not trying to get any one in trouble. just guess i should have kept it to my self.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

that is not the point if someone it spreading false info that needs to be checked. That is why judges get to do what ever they want for the most part, ppl do not make them keep the the UKC standard.  that is the real problem.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ab is a common cross in American bully dogs,i dont think boxer could add anything aesthetically which they would want,a tall dog with a small head isn't the average bully dudes goal,in fact it is the opposite of what they want.


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

The UKC will still register all types of dogs. As far as I know to the recent time which is when I am writing this, the UKC will register all AB's and APBT. The AB's will be registered as APBT. The bloodline does not show up on the registration papers. So how does the UKC know what bloodline a dog is? They don't unless you tell them. Also, I have seen a couple overdone bullies registered with the UKC currently and recently. I do a lot of research with the UKC and ADBA and have found a lot of fishy stuff goes on around those places. 
To the OP: I think down the line your dog ancestors were mixed with American Bulldog somewhere in the gens. Just because it doesn't show on paper, doesn't mean it didn't happen. SADLY!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Where are you getting your info, man? 
The registry WILL know your bloodline, because THEY are who keeps those records.
They don't see each individual dog, so there is no way for them to see how "over done" they are.... it's common for dogs to have faults and still be registered.


----------

